# New Z-series Cruze diesel engine features timing chain



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is at least a possible answer to the timing chain question. It is looking like the U.S. market could get a version of this Z-series diesel instead of the VCDi. Although most of the information is still based on info coming coming from the Indian market. It does seem to have better performance, (0-62 mph in 8.5 seconds vs, 9.4) but still no mention of gas mileage. 

Facelifted 2013 Chevrolet Cruze sedan showcased at the 2012 Busan Motor Show | IndianCarsBikes.in

2013 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Facelift


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't get over how ugly those fogs are.. why GM.. why? You know, for having the torque the diesel is going to have (~230-240lb-ft), you would think the performance numbers would be a little better than they're saying


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder if the mounting brackets for the front end of the 2013 will be same as the 2011 & 12. If so could always just swap out the front end bumper covers.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope they fixed the rear door fit so we don't get the sand blasting the rear quarterpanel


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I can't get over how ugly those fogs are.. why GM.. why? You know, for having the torque the diesel is going to have (~230-240lb-ft), you would think the performance numbers would be a little better than they're saying


We still don't know exactly what engine they're going to implement for the US model, and they're not really saying. So, we can only make guesses about the performance at this time.


----------

